
Worlds Without End - benbreen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2015/12/09/worlds-without-end/
======
bane
If anybody hasn't checked it out, this site is great. It uses several
different PD sources, but mostly the fabulous Internet Archive as a source for
primary information. It's a highly curated site and IA is basically the
backbone of the information it uses.

This is a beautiful marriage.

------
rdtsc
The site reminds me BiblioOdyssey

[http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/](http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/)

